# turno noche



## traduttrice

_*turno noche*_... io direi *turno SERALE*... voi che ne dite?


----------



## irene.acler

Si, "turno serale" va benissimo!!


----------



## claudine2006

O turno di notte, dipende dall'ora!


----------



## traduttrice

L'orario non lo so ma il testo dice "firmado por Laura F..., responsable turno noche de este Registro."
Se questa persona facesse il pomeriggio, allora avrebbe detto TURNO TARDE per cui penso che lavori proprio la notte ma non mi va di tradurre TURNO NOTTE. Non mi sconfinfera ma ci devo ancora pensare


----------



## Laos

traduttrice said:


> l'orario non lo so... ma il testo dice "firmado por Laura F..., responsable turno noche de este Registro"
> se questa persona facesse il pomeriggio, allora avrebbe detto TURNO TARDE... per cui penso che lavori proprio la notte... ma non mi va di tradurre TURNO NOTTE... non mi sconfinfera... ma ci devo ancora pensare



Non si capisce che lavoro fa dal testo?
Se è un lavoro che può arrivare massimo a mezzanotte, giù di lì, allora va bene serale, se no potresti dire "notturno".


----------



## traduttrice

Appunto! lavora in un ufficio che dipende dal Ministero della Giustizia 
grazie della risposta


----------



## Laos

traduttrice said:


> Appunto! lavora in un ufficio che dipende dal Ministero della Giustizia
> grazie della risposta



Allora è sicuramente "turno serale" o "secondo turno" magari...


----------



## Neuromante

Conoscendoci, sicuramente iniziera verso le nove sera è fara l´orario di notte fino mattinata. Sarà in uno di quei uffici per ricevere tutte le denuncie dai delitti, che non chiudono e il secono turno finirà verso quella ora.

Io voto per "Turno di notte"


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> Conoscendoci, sicuramente inizierà verso le nove sera e farà l'orario di notte fino in mattinata/alla mattina. Sarà in uno di quegli uffici per ricevere tutte le denunce dei delitti, che non chiudono e il secondo turno finirà verso quell'ora.
> 
> Io voto per "Turno di notte"



_Turno di notte_ está bien.


----------



## Cecilio

Io non ho mai detto "turno noche" o "turno mañana" ma "turno de noche" o "turno de mañana". La preposizione "de" si usa sempre in queste strutture.


----------



## irene.acler

Efectivamente, Cecilio, no me sonaba muy bien sin el "de", pero pensaba que esa era la estructura en español. Gracias por la precisación.


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Efectivamente, Cecilio, no me sonaba muy bien sin el "de", pero pensaba que esa era la estructura en español. Gracias por la precisión.



Para ser precisos...

Tuttavia, forse si dice così in Argentina o in altri luoghi, senza il "de".


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias Cecilio, estaba pensando que efectivamente "precisación" no existe o no se utiliza..!
Pero en España siempre has oído con el "de"?


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Pero en España siempre (la/lo) has oído con el "de"?



Sí, sin duda. Me resulta muy extraño sin el "de".


----------



## irene.acler

Ah vale, muchísimas gracias otra vez!!


----------



## Cecilio

Por cierto, parece que estamos haciendo el turno de noche aquí en WR... Vaya plan para un sábado por la noche!


----------



## irene.acler

Ji ji ji, tienes razón!! Es que la cultura nos atrae demasiado...


----------



## indigoio

Cecilio said:


> Sí, sin duda. Me resulta muy extraño sin el "de".


También en México lo correcto es usarlo con "de". Incluso con artículo:

_Turno de la noche = Turno nocturno
Turno de la tarde = Turno vespertino
Turno del día = Turno diurno_

Ciao


----------



## traduttrice

Grazie mille delle risposte! mi sa che mi tengo il turno SERALE benché non sia convinta al 100%
Quanto alla preposizione, in Argentina non si usa; infatti si dice TURNO MAÑANA / TURNO TARDE e così via...


----------

